# Need technique name help



## RichK (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay I am having a big time brain fart. I can not remember a technique name, so this will be a real test. I don't remember the name, attack or which belt level it was in. I used to call it the bathroom stall technique but have also heard someone refer to it as the phonebooth technique. I do remember that you are in the stall/booth facing out and then were attacked and reversed yourself so they were inside and you are out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2005)

I have no idea how to help you unless you describe some movements held within the technique itself. It would also help to know what style Kenpo you are doing.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 20, 2005)

Are you thinking of 'Taming the Mace'?

Right punch ...

parry - chop ... throw'em against the wall, knee and elbow ... back kick

p.s. ... obviously, that is an abbreviated explanation


----------



## RichK (Oct 20, 2005)

That sounds familiar and may be it, but as we never practiced it in a stall/booth it never stuck in my mind as that and that was some 10 years ago, but Taming the Mace was one I definately used as a defense with my back to the wall.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 20, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Are you thinking of 'Taming the Mace'?
> 
> Right punch ...
> 
> ...


That's what i was thinking


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 21, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Are you thinking of 'Taming the Mace'?
> 
> Right punch ...
> 
> ...


That was my first guess. Allthough I never thought to do it in a bathroom stall. I allways pictured doing it with my back against a wall at a bar.


----------



## RichK (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad to see I am making people think about environmental awareness.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 21, 2005)

It may be the hand isolations out of Long Form 4, which are actually out of Circling Windmills or Reversing Circles.  Mr. LaBounty's lineage always called it "fighting in a phone booth".

 -Michael


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 21, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> It may be the hand isolations out of Long Form 4, which are actually out of Circling Windmills or Reversing Circles.


Circling Windmills makes much more sense. I never did like that one.    It just doesn't seem right no matter how much you practice it.


----------



## RichK (Oct 23, 2005)

It is Taming The Mace


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 23, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> Glad to see I am making people think about environmental awareness.


Too right RichK, it dictates everything else...... but this "phone booth" thing which I have heard bandied about since the 70s by the "yeh! but in a in a street fight" type of instructor and have never liked...would one be in the phone booth and one out or both in or would you the good guy have his back to the baddy or vice versa, does the Phone Bothh analogy some how give re-assurance to the practitioner...or is it just a kind of imaginary idea to validate the technique....sorry Iam just pondering online.........:idunno:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 23, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> It is Taming The Mace


I disagree, I think it is Circling Windmills, after the initial 2 moves?? 

-Michael


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 23, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Too right RichK, it dictates everything else...... but this "phone booth" thing which I have heard bandied about since the 70s by the "yeh! but in a in a street fight" type of instructor and have never liked...would one be in the phone booth and one out or both in or would you the good guy have his back to the baddy or vice versa, does the Phone Bothh analogy some how give re-assurance to the practitioner...or is it just a kind of imaginary idea to validate the technique....sorry Iam just pondering online.........:idunno:


 
I agree. in the much antiquated phone booths I think you would more likely be attacked from the rear with a choke or a headlock while the assailant possibly robbed you. I like taming the mace because you start to intentionally use the environment specifically to your advantage, slamming the attacker into the wall, using it as a brace for your knee attack and forearm strike. I think the common environments would be like most others say, just standing against a wall, possible a bus shelter, or even a bathroom stall?


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 24, 2005)

what can I say Casey, except I wish I'd written this.



			
				Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> I agree. in the much antiquated phone booths I think you would more likely be attacked from the rear with a choke or a headlock while the assailant possibly robbed you. I like taming the mace because you start to intentionally use the environment specifically to your advantage, slamming the attacker into the wall, using it as a brace for your knee attack and forearm strike. I think the common environments would be like most others say, just standing against a wall, possible a bus shelter, or even a bathroom stall?


 
Richard:asian:


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 24, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> It may be the hand isolations out of Long Form 4, which are actually out of Circling Windmills or Reversing Circles. Mr. LaBounty's lineage always called it "fighting in a phone booth".
> 
> -Michael


 
I mean no disrespect sir but both of those techniques will not alow you and you opponent to switch places. With Circling Windmills you end up about the same place that you started and with Reversing Circles you only further backwards from where you had started.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 24, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I mean no disrespect sir but both of those techniques will not alow you and you opponent to switch places. With Circling Windmills you end up about the same place that you started and with Reversing Circles you only further backwards from where you had started.


Gotcha, my misunderstanding then.  I agree with the application you are talking about entirely.  It is one of the few that are actually structured for you to "replace" the opponent approximatly where you were.  I focused on the "fighting in a phone booth", which I had heard from lots of Seniors including Mr. Parker once.  Hew was smiling about it however, and it was in the context of Long 4.

-Michael


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 24, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Gotcha, my misunderstanding then. I agree with the application you are talking about entirely. It is one of the few that are actually structured for you to "replace" the opponent approximatly where you were. I focused on the "fighting in a phone booth", which I had heard from lots of Seniors including Mr. Parker once. Hew was smiling about it however, and it was in the context of Long 4.
> 
> -Michael


 
I see. Well if Mr. Parker said it than I must be wrong.


----------

